# Real Driver earnings



## Guest (Oct 27, 2014)

After sampling 6 fellow drivers Iv befriended in the Raleigh-Durham area we thought we were making above min wage. Turns out when we factored in expenses each and everyone of us was making around 7.10-8.50 ugh! 

I was shocked to see how poor we come out! Gosh we were working nights and weekends too to find out were making such little was a blow. We knew it was bad but 7.10! Is nowhere near what Uber claims.


----------



## LAuberX (Jun 3, 2014)

Sounds about right if you factor in all expenses...

Uber lies? Say it ain't so!


----------



## yellow (Sep 7, 2014)

7.10 seems like a lot if you truly factor in all costs. Consider yourselves lucky.


----------



## SoBeUBER (Aug 27, 2014)

I was making about 10-11/hr in Miami, but that was before rate cuts of 30%...
I don't even want to think about what I'd be earning now if I was still out there...


----------



## Guest (Oct 28, 2014)

Some Uber drivers "Real" earnings are below NC min wage levels. 

What's more shocking is how Uber drivers hourly wages on average would be in the bottom most quartile of earners 

I think we fool ourselves with sugre hours and weekends! Part time during the best times(weekends with hourly guarantees) was only 9.10-12 after expenses and Ubers cut etc.


----------



## troubleinrivercity (Jul 27, 2014)

Still, it is a highly prestigious job. After all, our passengers think we make more than they do (75,000-90k). I feel like you’re hardly factoring in the privilege of partnering with Uber, at all. If you take put a dollar value on the liability of operating a vehicle all day, I promise we’re not making anything at all. Someone’s paying for our discount commercial insurance, and it’s us.


----------



## wmalie (Sep 29, 2014)

I don't care about the hourly really it's more about my per day goal and miles it takes to earn it. I can go out in Pittsburgh and make $150 a have driven maybe 40 miles in 3 hours. $150 is my goal, gross, pocketing $120 and allowing $20 gas or so.


----------



## UberLuxbod (Sep 2, 2014)

I still feel the only Uber services that will make money are those properly licensed and insured.

There was an UberExec driver that made £4k in a week a few weeks ago.

He has been doing a steady £2k a week for more than a month.

He is doing long shifts.

In the £4k week he did 92hrs.

That is not all driving but the time logged in.

I do very little Uber due to the lower client quality that affected Lux since Nov last year.

I would advise people only to operate as a TNC/Livery vehicle in the US.

Treat it as a business as that is what it is.

I blame Sidecar and Lyft as this Rideshare rubbish appears to have been started by them.

Luckily in the UK and Dublin only fully licensed Private Hire drivers can Uber or Taxis.

This also means the drivers have other options for work.

I would never drive for UberX in the US as lying to your Insurance Co is not a viable business plan.


----------

